# still ongoing garage projects



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well the garage is taking most of my time of late..

heres an update on progress..


Got electrical run... 

they tied down the electric to the house and garage.. 

outside view:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44008>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

put a 20 circuit sub panel in and they tied down the phone and cable..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44009>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

2 part epoxy paint on the floor..

it came out pretty good.. was sort of a pain to prep for..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44010>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Murphy's law:*

i got 2 2 car kits of the epoxy paint.. enough to do 1000 sq ft.. 

well of course i ran out with hardly any undone area..
burt i could not leave an unpainted area in the middle of the garage.. so i had to spend 60$ for a 1 car kit to do about 30 sq ft worth of area.. 

Oh well i guess i have extra for touch ups...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44011>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great sj you have been very busy:thumbsup: Now if Toba would just get his lattice done:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Better than painting yourself into a corner... Looks like you painted yourself in an inquisition square smack in the center of your own grage! 

Looks nice, SJ....Great job.

Andy


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

What I wanna know is .............did you set in that unpainted spot until the paint cured before you could get out or were you painting the floor by hanging from a rope suspened from the ceiling joists? 
Usually folks paint themselves into a corner, not the center of the floor


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i strung a rope up above me over the rafters.. shimmied up... then strattled the floor beams till i made it to the attick floor and went to the stairs... 

:furious: 

no, actually i painted the garage in 3 different sessions.. 
the last session was when i thought id have enough to finish that spot.. to the left and back of it....had already been painted a few days prior


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

do you think this looks goofy? too many shelves? 

it occured to me after.. i lost a lot of wall space.. i may remove some of the shelves.. not sure..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44035>


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't think it looks goofy. Since you put them higher on the wall, you have room for cabinets, or work bench under them. Short handled tools could also be hung under them. 

Really shaping up well SJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

That is nice! No, you can never have too many shelves, or storage space of any kind for that matter!

Good Job!
Greg


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What did you think the paper was for.......he read untill the paint was dry!!!!NANA


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *do you think this looks goofy? too many shelves?
> 
> it occured to me after.. i lost a lot of wall space.. i may remove some of the shelves.. not sure..
> ...


What else you gonna do with the wall?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice job SJ. Looks good.

Unless you have other uses for that wall I would stick with the shelves. You realy can never have to many, and being high on the wall, they will be out of the way, and great for those things you need to put SOMEWERE, but dont use to much. 

Funny.... people always bust on me for putting my shelves up to high. Then I explane to them that at a little over 6'2" with long arms, they are JUST perfict.


----------

